# False pregnancy after spay surgery?



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Skyy was spayed on Monday, everything seemed fine after the surgery, she was tired for a couple of days but the incision was looking fine - no problems...

Thursday - Skyy's breasts are slightly swollen, the incision looks great, I do not think anything is wrong.

Friday - she attacked Max on 2 separate occasions, if it was not for her e-collar (plastic), Max would have been injured. She was going for a "kill" - it looked unprovoked to me (he was asleep when she first attacked). I pulled her away from Max (he is in full fighting mode at this point as well), separated them for a few hours. The next time as soon as I opened a crate, she charged across the room with a roar toward Max (again, I was able to pull them apart).
I am checking her breasts - they are big and she is LACTATING!

She did not display nesting behavior - severe aggression towards Max and the cat + lactation are the only symptoms.

Now the dogs are isolated from each other, Skyy is crated, but I am horrified the aggression will not go away!

Skyy was not pregnant, she was always a sweet girl, but 6 days after the surgery and she is a different dog! 

Anybody have similar experiences after spay surgery?

I called the vet, he said it's unusual but possible for lactation after surgery.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

SkyyMax,

My first dane bitch had lactating breasts after being spayed, and it did settle down. Sorry I can't remember how long it took. It would be interesting to know why it happens though.

How can a dogs behaviour change so drastically? Did your vet have any ideas re the change in behaviour - it must be like you bought the wrong dog home from the vets.

I'm sorry I don't have any answers for you but feel very sorry for you as this must be very distressing for you. I hope somebody on the forum has some experience on this behaviour and is able to help you.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

So, here is the verdict: Skyy is hormonal, she should have been spayed 3 months after her heat cycle (she was in heat in May), it is not common, but the change of behavior and lactation can happen.
The vet said to limit her food intake for the next couple of days and the milk should dry up, in addition she is on a different pain medication.
Regarding aggression - we need to wait a couple of weeks to see if anything changes, her hormones are basically out of wack after the surgery, if we do not see improvement, we need to consult the behaviorist.


----------



## petal (Apr 24, 2011)

Not sure if this is available where you are but it might be worth asking your vet if galastop may be suitable for skyy as this is very effective in treating false pregnancy in addition to reducing food and increasing exercise .


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So is your vet saying she is hormonal because she was spayed too early after being in season. I had always heard that you should try and spay them between seasons - hence the 3 months. Did he not tell you that before you had her spayed?

I do hope she settles down soon.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmischief - I specifically asked when we can spay Skyy. There was never a mention of waiting 3 months after the season.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You must be pretty mad with you vet. I think I would be changing vets.

I hope Skyy gets better soon and returns to her sweet self.


----------

